# using msn messenger



## lolita212 (May 14, 2002)

hi everyone,i'm an 18 year old, female IBS sufferer looking for ppl to talk to about IBS, and how it affects school, social life etc. No one in my life seems able to understand the enormity of the impact this has on your life, when it sounds so simple. basically i was wondering if anyone else uses msn messenger, it's easier to chat that way than to post messages here and reply to other peoples messages etc.my email address is lolita212###hotmail.com, so if anyone wants someone to chat to - or just to winge to, i'm more than happy for you to add me to your contacts!hope to hear from you soon,Jessica xxx


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I will add you to my contact list lolita but the good thing about posting your questions on here is that you can guarantee that others will have the same questions as yuo. SO by posting them here others get the benefit of the advice that is given.Hope you are ok.Spliff


----------



## Kitty19HasIBS (Jan 8, 2002)

Hey I'm 20 in college you can add me if you like my msn name is feelfree2askme###hotmail.com


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Maybe we could ask Jeff for a young adults chat time? when we could all meet? It could be confusing with us all being in different time zones though!When are you all free?


----------



## Mishy (Mar 20, 2000)

.........


----------



## 19482 (Dec 23, 2005)

mine is moh_n81###hotmail.comi'd be glad to talk with anyone about this,feel free to add and to ask,and Nikki, i would like to talk with you,if you don't mind adding me cuz i dont know your address.patience is the key to relief,,


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Woah, this thread is dug up form the grave!!! 4 years old! I'll add you unforgiven...Nikki


----------



## 21716 (Dec 7, 2006)

davidrufus###tiscali.co.ukif anyone wants to know lol


----------



## 19951 (Dec 11, 2006)

You can add me to MSN if you want, Im in the UK tho so hope its not going to be difficult Im Tinytoez###hotmail.co.ukTam


----------



## 22435 (Mar 31, 2006)

hi, i'm 26, in the UK so probably too old but my email is lucyloves###tiscali.co.uk feel free to add me


----------



## 19951 (Dec 11, 2006)

Lucyloves whats too old about 26?, Im 26 on Jan 2nd







hehe


----------



## 19951 (Dec 11, 2006)

Anyone on Tiscali or anything thats not hotmail needs to add hotmail people to their address book, coz I cant add U if you dont have a passport account - Lucyloves I just tried adding you.


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

I"m 23 with IBS -D. My msn is marky_mark15###hotmail.com


----------



## 22435 (Mar 31, 2006)

thats wierd tinytoeztam. i'll add you first and everyone else. whats your email?


----------



## 22435 (Mar 31, 2006)

Just added you tinytoeztam. hopefully i'll be on your list!


----------



## 19951 (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanx Lucy Loves, I dont know what the problem is there, but Ive just switched MSN in and you seem to have been able to add me fine.Tam


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Don't worry Lucy! You aren't too old! I'm 24 on Feb 3rd!


----------



## 19482 (Dec 23, 2005)

moh_n81###hotmail.com everyone feel free to add


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

what about getting everybody together for a chat sometime?


----------



## 14636 (Sep 13, 2006)

nsmail4sure###yahoo.com. we'll talk about bananas and stuff.


----------



## 19019 (Jan 10, 2007)

I notice some people here having complaints about being tired. I am just wondering if you ladies or gents take multivitamins. I noticed they help me out a bit atleast but, my symptoms are pretty much gone too just dealing with the psycological aspect. I guess it could also come back at any time but hey I don't want to go thinking negative thoughts!


----------



## 19019 (Jan 10, 2007)

whoops I posted under the wrong topic bleh!I guess I should toss my MSN addy in here anyways incase someone feels like contacting me. it's cha1i2na###msn.com


----------



## 22334 (Jan 23, 2007)

eddieparker109###hotmail.com, feel free to add me!


----------



## Kelthink (Jul 28, 2006)

I'll put my info hera:kelthink[at]hotmail[dot]com(Only did it that way to prevent spam)


----------



## 18602 (Jan 23, 2007)

fairycate### hotmail.com, feel free to add


----------

